# Gunlines



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Can somebody explain how an effective gunline should work against horde armies like Ratmen or gobbos with hundreds of models?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Template weapons, Since your playing dwarfs, grudge throwers are good. Also cannon penetrate ranks. In addition gunlies bring a lot of shooting, as dwarfs is all str 4 shooting. Most horde armies are t3 so you wound and kill quite easily. Therefore lots of panic tests.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I am so going for 3 cannons 1 with a ME also a grudge thrower,and 3 units of Quarellers with GW and 2 units of Thunderers maybe a bolt thrower.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Make sure to throw some runes on those bad boys! a personal favourite of mine is the Rune of penetrating on the grudge thrower, especially since 8th edition made stone throwers weaker. that +1 str is awesome!


----------

